# Best way to introduce my dogs to the new dog next door?



## AmberLinn (Sep 4, 2013)

I have 3 dogs (all female and spayed) and I need some ideas on how to introduce them to the new neighbors dog. They won't be moving in until Oct. 1st. My problem right now is that one of my dogs is dog reactive (currently working with her on this) the other ones are usually good with other dogs but when I get them all together, or in this instance when they are all out back together, they tend to feed off each others energy and start barking and going nuts.

My main concern is Bailey (the dog reactive one she's German Shep/Golden mix) I'm getting her an anti jumping harness because she can easily jump the neighbors fence. When dogs walk by the fence in the far back (our back fence is wire mesh and is along a walkway/road) she barks/growls/jumps to try to get to that dog and/or scare them off. I'm trying to get her to be less reactive but what should I do since a dog is moving in next door now? 

I want them to be able to like each other but back home (the states) Bailey would seem to get too aggressive and sometimes scary when around other dogs and "playing" She would chase them and herd them while barking and growling at them. Then she'd attempt to grab their scruff and either drag them or basically almost attack them. It would scare the other dogs and scare the owners . 

So my main question is how should I go about introducing her to the new dog and trying to change this behavior? Also, since they all feed off each others energy what would be the best way to work with them so they can all stay calm? I'm going back to the basics with them on to work on sit/stay/recall and such.


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel (Jun 26, 2013)

Hoping that they will all become BFFs in due course if just introduced properly may be unwarranted optimism.

You know your dog is dog-aggressive. I would install sight proof, jump proof fencing ASAhumanlyP. Not chainlink, But solid fence panels, 6' + high. Please don't wait until your dog does jump the fence and goes for an other dog. Or becomes a nuisance to your new neighbours, never mind you.

If you own your house you can just go for it. Measure the entire length of the perimeter fence, call a few timbermerchants to get a quote for the fence and its installation. If the property is rented you must contact the landlord for her/his consent.

Either way, ensuring that your dogs don't bother any neighbours dogs goes beyond training. Needs secure fencing.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

And if you don't let all your dogs out together, they can't feed off each other's energy and go nuts. Rotate them, one or two (the calmer ones), out at a time.


----------



## Riff Raff (Feb 12, 2013)

I absolutely agree with the two posts above.

Just wanted to add that if the new neighbours are friendly and helpful, you could suggest some parallel walking away from the property. The is would give your dogs (one at a time!) a chance to get a good look at the other dog in a controlled, low arousal, risk free situation and without any territorial issues adding to the drama. Just put as much space as you need between your dog and neighbours dog, keep both on lead, and chat away to your new neighbour during the relaxed walk. They don't need to actually come into contact with each other unless you both feel it is safe and appropriate to do so at some point during the walk. If either dog is not 100% calm and relaxed, just maintain the space and keep walking.


----------

